# Wheelarch trim repair



## bambuko (Jul 13, 2010)

On my last trip I have managed to snag RH rear wheel arch trim on the bushes down the (very) narrow country lane.
It was actually one of the reflective bits (also used to secure the trim to the body) that caught and caused damage:










The trim itself is easily repairable, but the fixings to the body surprised me a bit when I took the trim off to examine:










The middle fixings (also securing side light) simply screws into alu/foam wall panel...
The two side fixing are some bits of plastic apparently secured with some sealant:










Plastic bits long gone to pieces and the whole thing uses long wood screws into alu/foam wall panel...

I thought it was some bodge by the previous owner, so I took off undamaged wheel trim on the other side, and all the fixings looked exactly the same - not quite what I have imagined to be Knaus quality? :grin2:

So... is it a bodge or is it the normal way these things are done on motorhomes? (I am quite new to this lark and not quite sure what to expect?)

Also, while taking things apart I had a look at other bits of trim damaged in this encounter with the bushes :-D 









I need few of the plastic end caps as on the photo. Where can I get this kind of things? or is it back to manufacturer?


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your motor home damage and do not unfortunately have the necessary experience to point you in the right direction.
There are plenty on here who will be able to help but they will need the make and model of your motorhome and probably your location to assist you in your repair.
Good luck.


----------



## bambuko (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words *A14GAS* 
The damage could have been worse :smile2: but it would be nice to get it all sorted out - hopefully someone knows the answers indeed!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You will either have to order new parts via an authorised dealer, Or contact the manufacturers and ask about parts and repairs.

I think that,http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/home.php in Portsmouth might be able help.

cabby


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi bambuko, you'll definitely need to source replacements from either direct from the manufacturer or an agent, very unlikley to find pattern parts. Don't know whether or not Knaus will deal direct, you may be lucky a some of the German manufacturers will the French ones usually won't.


As to the quality of construction, most of the shall we call them less expensive (although they are all a bloody fortune) vans are assembled in a similar manner you describe.
If you can salvage the plastic bits OK, then to re-attach to bodywork, would it be possible to utilise the holes left by the pulled out screws for pop rivets or perhaps "rivnuts", another possibility would be to lightly remove some of the foam in panel with a small bent piece of wire and then inject some epoxy resin into the hole and when cured utilise the epoxy for a new screw fastening (preferably stainless).


Should have explained the "remove the foam" part above a little better, form a piece of suitable wire into an "L" shape insert it through the alloy panel and rotate it, as you do so it will break away some of the foam, keep clearing out the excavated bits until you have achieved a hollow cavity behind the alloy skin, then when you inject the epoxy you will end up with a "T" shaped plug of epoxy, which will not pull out.


.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

If you do source new parts they're going to stand out against the faded original parts. If it was me I'd repair (have repaired) any broken trim and have the whole lot spray painted. If you don't want to disturb the trim still fitted it would be an easy job to mask it off. It will freshen up the look of the whole van IMO.


----------



## bambuko (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you guys!

@ *cabby* - Southdown has Knaus spare parts enquiry form, so will try them for the bits I can't repair

@ *eurajohn* - That is the repair scheme I had in mind. Thank you for confirmation that about the way they do things. I am new to this motorhome lark and as a design engineer (retired) find them really disappointing in many ways... :dodgy: It's all cheap, nasty and plasticky (and we pay fortune for it...)

@ *chilly* - I am definitely repairing broken ABS trim, aluminium extrusion is fine, it's only plastic end caps on the extrusion that are beyond repair and will need to be sourced


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It would have been a help if we also knew where you are located, as there may be a dealer closer. You can put this info into the avatar area details.But as I said Southdowns are good at getting parts when the manufacturer is helpful as well.dont leave it too long as the annual holidays are nearly upon us and they close completely over there.

cabby


----------



## bambuko (Jul 13, 2010)

Updated my profile :grin2:
Will contact Southdown later today.

My "local" place is here 
They even show similar van being repaired (with similar damage :wink2: as well) so they might be able to help ??!


----------

